# 2010 Altima interior water leak



## dondada307 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi y'all. 2010 Altima owner here, purchased in 2013 (certified pre-owned). after having this car for only 5 years it has developed a nasty leak every time it rains. water collecting under the carpet (rear passenger foot area behind driver seat) and more and more in driver foot area. Seems this is a common problem the more and more i've researched. Nissan will NOT honor the extended warranty i purchased (which is a whole separate issue i wont get into here...they referred me to the dealership where i bought the car...whose "solution" was to buy a new car from them!)

Anyway, wondering if this is something my trusted mechanic could fix as i don't trust Nissan service (many people have said they've taken it in to have this problem "fixed" only to have it re-appear the next time there's heavy rain.) People are saying there is a faulty/unfinished seal somewhere up under the dash area?

Any input/suggestions appreciated. In the interim i've had to purchase a waterproof car cover...

thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In your research of the problem, what was the primary cause in most instances? There are a limited number of places for water to get in. Usually, it might be a seal around the windshield, blocked sunroof drain ( if you have one), or a bad seal for your antenna on the roof. Why not have a mechanic or body shop have a look at it?

Here is a comment from a CarGurus thread about the same issue
https://ca.cargurus.com/Cars/Discussion-t44005_ds591861

''Hi all, I had commented previously about having a water leak from both driver and passenger footrest area. I've been trying to fix the problem since then...and the problem is the sunroof drain connectors specifically the part (74816-ju40b) that connects the end of the drain tube to the firewall of the car so the water exits. The water doesn't exit correctly and actually seeps back in through a mini gap within that part back inside the fire wall. You actually need to take out that part and attach a little tube through the hole so the water exits correctly. There are videos online showing this..search for infiniti sunroof leak fix. I have attached a picture of the part. To be honest it was a pain in the neck to remove both parts to fix them especially the driver side which i fixed today. I will update you guys after it rains.''

Of all the commentators this is the only one who actually bothered sharing his investigation results, and an appropriate fix. I will say that it was schocking reading about Nissan dealers response to some and the fees they were seeking to charge. If I may suggest, take this as an opportunity to break free of the dealer and find a good independent mechanic to look after the car from now on. Also wet vacuum the carpet as quickly as you can. Water trapped there will cause mold and mildew eventually as well as rust out your floorboards. Good luck.


----------



## dondada307 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, cargurus is where i found several complaints about the same problem. Nissan has been totally useless in helping me (their "solutiuon" was that i come in and buy a new car!) and i wouldn't trust their service department to fix the problem (correctly...as many others have attested to). My experience with dealership service departments has usually been when you take your car in for a problem, it usually gets returned to you with a different problem. I do have a trusted mechanic that i plan on having look into the issue.

I do have a sunroof and as far as i can tell, it's draining properly. I've become somewhat of an expert on this problem as i had to deal with it _last_ year! The consensus on the new leak seems to be around a faulty seal somewhere between the windshield, firewall and driver's side foot well.

Drying the carpet (no wet vac available so it's all towels) has become somewhat of a daily task (northeast USA) because it seems to rain just about every other day now, but it's all i can do until i can schedule a visit to the mechanic. Oh and i did recently purchase a waterproof car cover in the meantime...

thanks for your reply


----------

